# Cabinet recommendation for Rs.5K



## darkrider99 (Dec 9, 2013)

I am considering Corsair 400r. Here in Hyderabad it's around 5500. Would anyone give me other options in that price range of 5k and not more than that ? Or should i go for it ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 9, 2013)

400r is a very good cabby for rs  5500. you can go ahead and buy it.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 9, 2013)

Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat @ 5k

Antec GX 700 @ 4.2k

I you can afford 400R then get it


----------



## darkrider99 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks guys. What about the new Corsair 230T? Any idea ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 9, 2013)

darkrider99 said:


> Thanks guys. What about the new Corsair 230T? Any idea ?



It is a Great cabinet with sleek design 

if you can get it then its good deal

Only issues it has with large water cooling setup due to lack of space


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 9, 2013)

darkrider99 said:


> Thanks guys. What about the new Corsair 230T? Any idea ?



i do not think it is worth over 400r considering the current price tag.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 9, 2013)

GX700. All the way. Get it while its still available for 4.2k. At one point 400R was available at that price.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 10, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> GX700. All the way. Get it while its still available for 4.2k. At one point 400R was available at that price.



is GX700 better than 400R?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 10, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> is GX700 better than 400R?



400R is best but if your suits GX700 then get or else 400R is the way to go.


----------



## darkrider99 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks. will go for 400R. it has clean and decent looks. and also better ventilation


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 10, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> is GX700 better than 400R?



Make more sense for the price. You can check it out and make the decisions accordingly
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/179338-antec-gx700-discussion-thread.html


----------



## Hiesenberg (Jan 1, 2014)

In case you have not bought the case, you can also look for Corsair 300R ~4.8K


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 2, 2014)

GX 700 any day over a 300R or 400R at current prices.


----------

